# NHS Wales Advice



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good Evening, 

I am a newbie here! I have a decision to make, and I would love some advice. 

DH and I started TTC 4 years ago. We then found out that DH is azoospermic and has primary testicular failure. After many issues regarding who he needed to see, we were finally referred to the NHS fertility clinic in Cardiff 19 months ago. 

Desperate to get going, we had an egg sharing cycle with the LWC in Cardiff in July, which unfortunately ended in a BFN. 

We have now reached the top of the list with the NHS, and were told we would be started in December, I queried this as we need DS, but was told it was all included and everything was fine. 

Then this week, after going to an info session, we find out that we were given the wrong information and it would be March at least, as they need to order the sperm. We were told we could order the sperm privately and it would speed it back up to December. Another member of staff then told us that because of Nov/Dec filling up and the Xmas holidays, we wouldn't start until January, providing AF came at the same time. 

I have also been accepted to egg sharing again with LWC and could start cycling Nov/Dec. 

I just don't know what to do... It was cost us the same either way, unless I hyperstimulated (LWC I would need to cover the cost of the treatment) 

I trust the LWC and found the support brilliant last time, they really made me feel at ease, and the experience we have had with the NHS clinic has been awful and don't feel confident in our cycle there at all. 

Can anyone give me any experiences? Good or bad, to help me make a decision. I feel silly even contemplating going privately and sharing my eggs, when I am lucky enough to have an NHS cycle, however I am so stressed by the whole thing, and every time I have spoken to the NHS clinic I get a different answer. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Wiz4 - Sorry to hear that you have a difficult decision to make.  Don't know if there is really much I can say to help, but didn't want to read and run.

I think it would be important for me to cycle with the clinic I felt most comfortable at. Our first cycle (successful) was funded at what was then IVF Wales, but I know that there has been a lot of change since.  I also have a friend who cycled a few months later with LWC who got on really well with them and was also successful. Our last cycle was with crgw and although it failed, I felt happy in the decision to use them.

You indicated that it would cost the same either way -  does that mean that you have to pay for the donor sperm when on the nhs cycle, or that the cost of your lwc cycle is funded by them as you are egg sharing (sorry, not sure how some of the funding now works).

How you feel about egg sharing in the long term? Unless there is a specific reason why you need to cycle urgently,  I wouldn't make the decision based on being able to cycle in December instead of January.  I personally would prefer to wait until after christmas, when everything seems so hectic.  Not sure where you are based, but you might also want think about how you would get to each of the clinics if the weather is bad if cycling in the winter.  

Do you have access to a counsellor with your nhs cycle and can you have the appointment before you start treatement.  If so they may be a suitable person to chat with.

Good luck with your cycle which ever clinic you choose.


----------



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Talkingfrog, 

Thank you very much for your reply. 

We would pay for the Donor sperm at both clinics... Donor Sperm is funded with the NHS, but would give us another 3-4 month wait. 

I am happy to egg share, not just doing out of desperation. I feel grateful to be able to use DS and feel I would be helping someone else get their dream. 

The weather should be ok, it would be motorway and dual carriageway all the way down, but definitely something to think about. 

I do feel more comfortable at the LWC, so that is a positive. 

I will ask about the Councillor, I know I can talk to one at the LWC, so this may be worth doing. 

Thank you very much for your advice xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I know there is a counsellor at Wfi, I think her name is Marilyn. I'm surprised you haven't seen her already, there is a mandatory appointment with her when you make the decision to use DS, we had to have that before going for our planning appointment so I'd double check if I were you


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi wiz4

I would personally go with whichever clinic you trust/feel more comfortable and confident with.

Would you mind me asking...is is obstructive/non obstructive azoospermia? Has DH had pese/pesa/tese or is this not an option for you guys? 

I think it's wonderful your thinking of donating your eggs xx


----------



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you ladies. Went with the LWC, which was lucky as we have since had a letter from the NHS clinic putting our wait back another 3 months. Thank you for all your advice.

I dont mind at all Audiprincess, it is non obstructive. DH is a carrier for CF, and also has FSH levels of 27 ish. We have been advised that whilst we could try TESE/PESE, it is highly unlikely that it would be successful. With that in mind, we decided to go the DS route. 

xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Wiz4 -glad you have made a decision.  Sounds like the right one. Good luck.


----------

